# Cart Ideas



## spottail

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but I've been reading a lot of the posts and am learning a lot. I'm also new to surf fishing but so far I love it! I've been twice and caught fish both times.

I'm working on a cart cause I'm already tired of totin all the stuff I have and I need more stuff!

Hear's what I got. It's an old Bagboy cart.I like it because it folds up for travel. What would you do with it? 
Thanks!


----------



## FrankwT

Hmmm, strap on a round barrel (trash or other)and rod holders


----------



## Charlie2

*Sled*

I quit using anything with wheels.

Instead, I use an ice fishing sled.

It glides over the sand and crossovers with ease, hauling all of my stuff.

You can buy one for about $50. C2


----------



## onemorecast

I would simply invest in a new one. May cost you some $ but more of an investment. You wont regret it. Keep checking the forum too. You can find one for sale every now and then. Cost for a good one will run ya around $200 or so.


----------



## BananaTom

*Go to craigslist and search for fishing carts, several will pop up. The go to google and search for fishing carts for sale, many will pop up.*

*Think BIG wheels for the sand we have here.*

*I use two bag chairs, lash them together, with two poles, two umbrella's, one flea rake, and two pole stakes, all lashed into a back pack type of configuration. Then pack it to the beach front carrying a small ice chest, with minimal tackle inside. This works for setting up in one place, not scouting the beach. I usually then leave my set up, and take a walk with a pole sighting them.*


----------



## OP-FOR

Those wheels are too narrow for sure. Invest in the real deal. You will get more use out of the real carts than trying to rig the golf bag deal. Fishing carts are just for fishing.


----------



## Linkovich

I made this one last year and it has worked very well. Here's a write up on it http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/my-homemade-beach-cart-65433/, for some reason the pics aren't showing up in the original write up and it won't let me edit the post to put them back in.


----------



## BananaTom

Linkovich said:


> I made this one last year and it has worked very well. Here's a write up on it http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/my-homemade-beach-cart-65433/, for some reason the pics aren't showing up in the original write up and it won't let me edit the post to put them back in.


*This is a cool looking cart, best idea I have seen!!!*


----------



## spottail

Thanks for the replies. I like a lot of the ideas on your cart BT. Especially the way you stored the sand spikes.

A new or used cart is not in my future this year. Especially right before tax time.

A sled is a good idea after you get to the sand. I may have to invest in one later.

So, I'm thinking of taking an old 48 qt cooler and mounting rod holders to it and putting that on the bottom, then using a tall bucket to carry other equipment. Bigger tires I'm sure will help too. The seat might make a good place to cut bait.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Linkovich

Definately wider tires of some sort. And the lighter the better, all your gear adds up quick.


----------



## fishingcanada

LInkovich
You've made such a real great job.


----------



## Barnacle Brain

I took the wheels off of an electric 4 wheeler and added a new axle to a wheeled cooler. When I go the beach I just bungee down a couple lawn chairs and an umbrella. All my other gear goes in the cooler.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

i would drill 4 holes in the side to mount the pvc with and just put some really badass glue around the holes to seal it off.. and boom there are your rod holders


----------



## spottail

Barnacle Brain said:


> I took the wheels off of an electric 4 wheeler and added a new axle to a wheeled cooler. When I go the beach I just bungee down a couple lawn chairs and an umbrella. All my other gear goes in the cooler.


Thanks! I'm on the hunt for broken down kids 4 wheelers!!


----------



## Linkovich

spottail said:


> Thanks! I'm on the hunt for broken down kids 4 wheelers!!


 I've got a spare pair off a barbie jeep I'll sell for $10 if you're interested...only thing is they're purple.


----------



## spottail

Linkovich said:


> I've got a spare pair off a barbie jeep I'll sell for $10 if you're interested...only thing is they're purple.


Haha! Thanks! I don't mind the color, but I see those things everytime I take a load to the landfill just sitting around. next time I'm there I'm grabbin em!


----------



## tcsurfisher

this is my set up


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

i used the sled idea today. tied a cooler and spikes on. put all my tackle in a backpack and carried my rods. it was free so i suffered through it haha


----------

